# Weakfish



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

All right guys, need some help.

In a bit of a pickle. Need to catch a weekie withing the next week to win a bet. Probably head out Wed or Thurs. Can be anywhere in NJ. No boat!

What's my best bet?


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

At the fish market 

But seriously, don't look for them during the day unless you're deep in the sod bank zone ... with lots of bug repellent !

I've seen a few taken at the CM ferry jetty in prior years, and there are usually spikes around at dusk and dawn from Sunset beach to the lighthouse area. Again, haven't fished it this year, but heading down a week from now.

Creek/river areas that dump into the ocean or bay would improve your odds over fishing out front


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Try Higbees Beach or Alexander Ave or Pearl ave in Cape May point. You'll want to float bloodworms. They have been real scarce this year.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the help, may give it a shot.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Surf City Angler said:


> Thanks for the help, may give it a shot.


Lemme know if you want someone to hunt trout with. I'm doing North Cape May Thursday evening, and then hitting the creek between higbees and sunset beach Friday morning. I'll be tossing peeler on the big rig and puttin' it in the spike, and doing the tandem jig thing with gulp on the 7 foot St Croix in search for the flatties.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Work has me down this week, esp Friday. Next week i'm pretty much wide open. Let me know if you want to head out next week,
Stephen


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

where do you normally fish?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

G-Hype said:


> where do you normally fish?



Well it depends G.

In my neck of the woods, in the area of the Cape May Lewes Ferry there ar two jetties. One is on the ferry side and the other is on the Higbee's Beach side. on the Higbee's Beach side there is a sink hole that starts about 40 yards out on the jetty from the beach goes out another 30-30 yards. You usually float blod worms on a 36 inch leader with a weighted bobber. The other ares are in Cape Mat Point by the light house. Alexander and Pearl Aves, same set up.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Surf City Angler said:


> Work has me down this week, esp Friday. Next week i'm pretty much wide open. Let me know if you want to head out next week,
> Stephen


I get every other weekend off so if you're gonna be down this way, hit me up.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

RuddeDogg said:


> Well it depends G.
> 
> In my neck of the woods, in the area of the Cape May Lewes Ferry there ar two jetties. One is on the ferry side and the other is on the Higbee's Beach side. on the Higbee's Beach side there is a sink hole that starts about 40 yards out on the jetty from the beach goes out another 30-30 yards. You usually float blod worms on a 36 inch leader with a weighted bobber. The other ares are in Cape Mat Point by the light house. Alexander and Pearl Aves, same set up.





RuddeDogg said:


> I get every other weekend off so if you're gonna be down this way, hit me up.


Normally i get 3 weekends off a month. but i am off for the next 3 weeks, will be in town for the last 2. Let me know and the lil man (my 10yr old) and i are willing to meet up for a bait drowning.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

RuddeDogg said:


> Well it depends G.
> 
> In my neck of the woods, in the area of the Cape May Lewes Ferry there ar two jetties. One is on the ferry side and the other is on the Higbee's Beach side. on the Higbee's Beach side there is a sink hole that starts about 40 yards out on the jetty from the beach goes out another 30-30 yards. You usually float blod worms on a 36 inch leader with a weighted bobber. The other ares are in Cape Mat Point by the light house. Alexander and Pearl Aves, same set up.


Sounds like the big granite rock to me  I'll be up the 7th-14th fishin' with Jr & Dogg as much as possible, always happy to fish with fellow P&S's. :fishing:


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Heading out Thursday night/Friday morning for some weakies.

If anyone has heard any action, let me know. Willing to go all over the damn state to catch one!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Surf City Angler said:


> Heading out Thursday night/Friday morning for some weakies.
> 
> If anyone has heard any action, let me know. Willing to go all over the damn state to catch one!


If they are catchin, they ain't sayin anything about it. Good luck.


----------

